
How we designed our machine learning application - fnbr
http://finbarr.ca/Bugdedupe/
======
fnbr
I recently built a machine learning web app. When I was building it, I didn't
find many resources for how to design it- I wanted to do a write up to get
feedback on the code layout, and to help others in the same position.

